# Eagle Point Fishing



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Finally we got a little break from the sw wind and better incoming tide. Best action was early. Fish still not real aggressive, lots came unbuttoned. Decent size Trout with the Reds pushing 28" and 10lbs. Eagle has a good supply of live Shrimp and Croakers. Take advantage of the lighter crowds with school starting. Get out and fish.


----------

